# Fuel cost per mile



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

First off I am not trying to start a war here, just curious.

For the 22K+ miles we've put on our 1.4T/Auto cruze we have a running cost of $0.105/mile.(fuelly.com)
This is fuel only, no additives, DEF, filters etc.

The Diesel truck is at $0.266/mile.

Just wondering what people are seeing with their Cruze TDs.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Mines not a TD, but for comparison running premium gas in my 1.4T auto my average is 10.7 cents a mile for almost 50K miles. Running E15 fuel(15% ethanol) this summer I have seen a low of 8.5 cents a mile(all 2012+ GM cars can run up to E15).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My 2012 ECO MT last 5,000 mile fuel cost is $0.090 (9 cents) per mile.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm right on $0.100/mile. My driving is probably 60/40 city/hwy or roughly thereabouts.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

$0.117 per mile over 17,000 miles (avg fuel $5.13)

price per gallon IS important as its regional....diesel has ranged from cheaper than 87 to 15% higher, in my location


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Over 75K miles in my diesel I've averaged about 41.7 MPG. I would say that $4 per gallon is about right for overall fuel cost. Rougly 9.5 cents per mile. In the warmer weather I have been getting about 43.7 average on slightly cheaper fuel (say $3.90 average), or roughly 8.9 cents per mile.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

$0.089 per mile. I am still in my 2 year/ 24,000 mile free maintenance period, so I haven't had any added expense from DEF or fuel filters yet. 

The DEF, at 2.79 a gallon, multiplied by the 4 gallon capacity, comes out to $11.16 for a fill-up. The advertised range is 10,000 miles, this adds $0.001 per mile and brings me up to $0.09 per mile with the DEF included. 




-Brad


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

obermd said:


> My 2012 ECO MT last 5,000 mile fuel cost is $0.090 (9 cents) per mile.


I'm just about with ya as my 59,000 mile total cost is at $0.088. Not too shabby if I must say so myself.


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

.095 on the silver cruze


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

54,672 miles on the odometer
10.717 gallons 
43 MPG on the nose (hand calculated)
$3.639 for 91 octane

last 5K miles is now 8.8 cents per mile.

As boraz pointed out pump price varies wildly.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

40000 miles at 0.078 cents a mile.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

So far the all time average for gasoline cost is at $3.47/gallon for me.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

I wanna live where some of you guys are; over 25k miles, 38.3 MPG, @ *4.20 average* for 93 octane...$0.11/mile...**** Connecticut, could be so much lower.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Diesel Dan said:


> So far the all time average for gasoline cost is at $3.47/gallon for me.


You running regular 87 octane? Wish I could do that, my cruze runs like crap all summer on that stuff. For normal pump gas 89E10 is as low as I will ever run but never when its going to be above 80F outside.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

.078 per mile here.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

spacedout said:


> You running regular 87 octane? Wish I could do that, my cruze runs like crap all summer on that stuff. For normal pump gas 89E10 is as low as I will ever run but never when its going to be above 80F outside.


Yup, multiple tanks of 91 show no measureable MPG improvement and it runs good on 87.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Diesel Dan said:


> Yup, multiple tanks of 91 show no measureable MPG improvement and it runs good on 87.


Lucky you, surprised you do not notice the no power off the line when hot outside with 87. Mines like driving a golf cart for a second or two when hot on 87. You must do allot of highway with the cruise set & not allot of stop & go. 

What's your summer average MPG on 87 octane? Suspect when above 80F outside you would see an improvement with premium. The Ultimate Hot Weather MPG Test - Regular vs. Premium - 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ Long-Term Road Test


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just ran my lifetime numbers:

$3.530 per gallon
8.3 cents per mile

I run 91 octane most of the year.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm jealous of those fuel prices. Diesel, which is currently cheaper than premium, is about $1.179/L in Edmonton, Alberta right now. So that is about $4.46/US Gallon. On top of that, DEF fluid refills are not included in Canada with the 2 years free maintenance (I argued with the dealership until they showed me the print out and explained that it was not included in Canada. The only thing included in Canada is oil and filter. Not even tire rotation). Then to add to my cost, I only drive in the city. Like 90% city, 10% highway. So my cost is about $0.07/km or $0.11/mile and that is before the cost of DEF. However, I love my Cruze. It is still way cheaper than driving my truck or the Camaro, and I love the torque of the diesel. I will never argue that a diesel is cheaper in the long run for me than a gas Cruze would have been, but I was 110% aware of that when I bought my diesel. The Cruze is by far the favourite car I have ever owned.


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I will never argue that a diesel is cheaper in the long run for me than a gas Cruze would have been, but I was 110% aware of that when I bought my diesel.


Totally agree and that is why I was just wondering what some C-TD members get in the real world.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

Cruze2.0TD said:


> I'm jealous of those fuel prices. Diesel, which is currently cheaper than premium, is about $1.179/L in Edmonton, Alberta right now. So that is about $4.46/US Gallon. On top of that, DEF fluid refills are not included in Canada with the 2 years free maintenance (I argued with the dealership until they showed me the print out and explained that it was not included in Canada. The only thing included in Canada is oil and filter. Not even tire rotation). Then to add to my cost, I only drive in the city. Like 90% city, 10% highway. So my cost is about $0.07/km or $0.11/mile and that is before the cost of DEF. However, I love my Cruze. It is still way cheaper than driving my truck or the Camaro, and I love the torque of the diesel. I will never argue that a diesel is cheaper in the long run for me than a gas Cruze would have been, but I was 110% aware of that when I bought my diesel. The Cruze is by far the favourite car I have ever owned.





Diesel Dan said:


> Totally agree and that is why I was just wondering what some C-TD members get in the real world.


I actually looked at the Excel spreadsheet today (I was just going off memory before) and apparently my memory was a little off. It is actually about $0.09/Km or about $0.15/mile.


----------

